# DIY Midi to USB cable



## Guest

Since I am both cheap and lazy, I cant see spending $40.00 + dollars for a Midi cable to download the filter settings from REW into my BFD. Yeah, I know that entering the filters into the BFD is not that difficult but there comes that lazy part
Has anyone built their own Midi to USB cable? Seems that there are only 2 wires for the signals and 1 wire for the shield. Anyone have any experience along this line.


----------



## Sonnie

I haven't... but the cable was cheap, it was the USB to MIDI interface that cost so much. I hated spending the money, but still haven't set it up yet either. Talk about lazy... I'm too lazy to set it up so that I can be lazy and not have to manually enter them.  

I don't think the cable would be that hard to make but building an interface might be a challenge. Maybe someone can tell us.


----------



## Guest

So there has to be some type of interface? I was looking at the pin outs on the USB and Midi connectors and assumed that you could just connect them directly. Of course when I assume, I always get it wrong!


----------



## Sonnie

Btw... welcome to the Shack!

Yeah... I'll see if I can't find what I purchased and post a link to it.


----------



## Sonnie

Okay.... I ordered up the Edirol USB/MIDI Interface with a 15' MIDI cable. The interface was about 35-40 bucks and the cable was about 5-6 bucks.

Here's a Froogle search on the Interface. The first one list it for $34 but not sure if it's in stock or not. This is cheapest route I could find... but I didn't look around for too long.


----------



## Guest

Sonnie--
Thanks much for the MIDI info and this wonderful site. It sure makes playing with the BFD much more fun!
After some more research I found that my sound card actually has a Midi/Game Port connector on it!! It is amazing what you find out when you RTM The Midi to 15 pin D connector is about $15.00 so I will give this road a try.
Gary


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... lol... the first instructions in the manual should always be "Read the manual!" Then again, if we never open it up we won't even see that. :dontknow:

We look forward to seeing some results! :T


----------

